# SONY KDL-V40XBR1 9 blink error



## hashtlt (Nov 12, 2009)

I have a Sony KDL-V40XBR1 I accidentally dropped. I replaced the power fuse on the board because it would not respond to power button. After replacement of fuse I now get a power up but black screen and a 9 blink error code. My research on the web says to Replace D 6116 and D 6301 on the "G" board. Is this correct and if so how do I go about this? Thank You very much!!!!


----------

